# 05-06 Mavs or 02-03 Mavs



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Lets say we turned back the hands of time and we decided to keep our WCF team in tact. Ideally we would have:

Dirk Nowitzki
Michael Finley (who knows we might have still cut him by now but for arguments sake lets leave him here)
Steve Nash
Nick Van Exel 
Raef Lafrentz 
Eduardo Najera
Tariq Abdul-wahad
Raja Bell
(added from that year's draft)
Marquis Daniels
Josh Howard

Compared to the roster we have now:
Darrell Armstrong
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ Mbenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Pavel Podkolzin
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Erick Dampier


Our team now definatly is younger, more athletic and can play D. On the other hand, the 02-03 squad would have plenty of playoff expierence and could shoot the lights out. Don't forget, our cap situation with the 02-03 team would be twice as bad our current cap situation. With all this said... Which would you take?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

its really hard to choose..... yeah but i have to go wit the present roster... were yound and can develop these players into champs i no we have barely any playoff experience but mayb we will fin dout the true champion in dirk nowitzki.. so yeah real hard to choose but our roster now is the one i gota choose


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

It's easy for me to pick the currect roster because of the defensive aspect. The 02-03 team had incredible luck in the playoffs against the Balzers and Kings. Both of those teams suffered injuries especially with the Kings losing C-Webb. The Mavs showed their true colors that year when the Spurs came back in the 4th quarter. They couldn't make a stop and it end up costing them a chance to the finals. 

The current team is more equiped to play different styles of basketball. They are more athletic and have a real center. Also, can make stops when needed to and take it inside more. I think with time this team will prove how good it can be. AJ is trying to mold this team into a SA style which means being a contender every year. It might not be the most exciting style but winning is all that matters in the end. No matter if it's exciting basketball or not.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Our team now definatly is younger, more athletic and can play D. On the other hand, the 02-03 squad would have plenty of playoff expierence and could shoot the lights out. Don't forget, our cap situation with the 02-03 team would be twice as bad our current cap situation. With all this said... Which would you take?


You have to have the defense. Defense, defense, defense. It's why the Mavs haven't taken the next step and it's why Phoenix was never a serious threat to win the championship last year.

The Mavericks are just now finally getting on the right track. We just have to get Dampier's head out of his arse and get Dirk to understanding the finer differences between leading and screaming.

This team is so close and definitely, easily has the ability to take the next step if Avery can teach and convince them to play at least good defense (doesn't have to be great).


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would still make the major move of getting Dirk out of here...unless I could some how make him the #2 option...


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I would still make the major move of getting Dirk out of here...unless I could some how make him the #2 option...


So who are we going to trade him for? Amare Stoudimaire? He is a top 10 player and is STILL devloping. What the Mavs need is more players who are versatile. They are trying now to devlope them in Howard, Daniels, and Harris. Dirk carries this team in a lot of situations cause of his versatile game. He's not the problem the depth and quality of the roster is.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I would still make the major move of getting Dirk out of here...unless I could some how make him the #2 option...


 Once again... Dirk for KG! :clap:

It'd be nice to move Dirk for KG but outside of that I don't really think it'd be worth moving him. I really hope Dirk does improve his post game and post defense this offseason other wise I'll be screamin for his plane ticket to Minny all season.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

no dirk stays. kg is a loser and a cancer. i hate his attitude


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

mff4l said:


> no dirk stays. kg is a loser and a cancer. i hate his attitude


 His win at all costs attitude just blows huh?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> (Dirk) is a top 10 player and is STILL devloping.


"What" he is developing into remains to be seen, as far as I'm concerned.

What concerns me the most about this team is that we may have overestimated Dirk's potential; which, of course, is not his fault. If this season unfolds with our younger players surprising us with progress (offensively and defensively), but Dirk can't play at the level of intensity to match - what then ?

The unthinkable, that's what. :eek8:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk really is gonna have to play with intensity this year. Last season, he showed some serious aggression by picking up techs.
I like the team we have now. Defensive, Younger, athletic and cheaper.


----------



## frosted-dirk (Jun 1, 2005)

do you think guys dirk's game will be effected by his mentor going to jail?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

frosted-dirk said:


> do you think guys dirk's game will be effected by his mentor going to jail?


He's out of jail now, and comments from Dirk give indication they've been talking and working together and that Dirk is feeling better about the situation.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/082505dnspomavsshort.17fc18af.html

" BERLIN – Dirk Nowitzki's longtime coach and confidant was released by a German court after five weeks in jail on tax evasion charges. Prosecutors suspect Holger Geschwindner, whom the Mavericks forward calls a second father, of failing to declare money he received from Nowitzki. The investigation will continue.

"I'm very happy that Holger has been released – that's very important to me, especially in regard to preparing for the European championships," Nowitzki said."


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im happy he was released because I didnt want that situation to affect Dirk's game.


----------



## frosted-dirk (Jun 1, 2005)

ahhh, now dirk will be MVP...


----------

